# GRUB i nie bootujące się Gentoom

## Mr_Frodo

Otóz sprawa wygląda tam mam prawie zainstalowane gentoo zemergowałem GRUBa ładnie się zainstalował na MBR(nie wywalyło errora) zadowolony z siebie rebootuje livecd wyjmuje płytkę i... uruchamia się powłoka tekstowa gruba nie ma listy wygląda tak jak by coś wtyczywało z mbr ale nic się nie dzieje. Juz różnych sposobów próbowałem i nic. Niestety akurat jestem na laptopie i nie moge dokładnie wkleić configa więc podam go z pamięci:

```

default 0

timeout 30

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd1,0)

kernel=(hd1,0)/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hdc1 init=/linuxrc

initrd=(hd1,0)/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

root (hd1,0)

setup (hd0)

```

A oto kolejność moich dysków: hda(1 dysk) hdb(dvdr) hdc(dysk z gentoo) i hdd(dvd)

Teraz tak patrze na przykład z handbooka i się zastanawiam czy to ma znaczenie że jest:

```

title Gentoo Linux

```

zamiast

```

title=Gentoo Linux

```

Pemnie chodzi o jakisz drobiask  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## arek.k

Spróbuj z tym znakiem "=".

Poza tym hdc1 jest na kanale master (nigdy nie pamiętam oznaczeń)? U mnie nie działało jak próbowałem ładować z dysku slave (objawiało się to intensywną pracą dysku i śmieciami na ekranie).

Spróbuj na początek konfiguracji bez ramdysku, jak zadział to kombinuj dalej (ale problem raczej nie tkwi w tym, bo z tego korzysta dopiero po załadowaniu grub).

----------

## Xax

 *Mr_Frodo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

Skad tys to wytrzasnol ? Tylko nie mow ze z handbooka bo w takim razie nie umiesz nawet przepisywac   :Rolling Eyes: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#grub

 *Quote:*   

> Pemnie chodzi o jakisz drobiask

 

Mowisz ? Porownaj no Twoja konfiguracje z ta z handbooka.

PS Skoro w handbooku jest '=' to chyba ma tak byc, nie uwazasz ?

----------

## wuja

Coście się tak uczepili tego "="

Może być z "=" i moze być bez tego.

A w każdym razie ja mam w grub.conf obydwie wersje i obydwie działają.

```
default saved

timeout 1

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/gentoo.xpm.gz

title=Memetest86Plus

        root (hd0,1)

        kernel /memtest86plus/memtest.bin

title Windows

        rootnoverify (hd0,0)

        chainloader +1

        savedefault

title gentoo-2.6.14-nitro1

        root (hd0,1)

        kernel /kernel-2.6.14-rc3-nitro1KQ root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,

        initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

        savedefault
```

----------

## Mr_Frodo

hmmm już nie mam siły dzisaj próbowałem odpalicz GRUBa z takim confem jak w Hanbooku tez nie pooszło  :Crying or Very sad: 

No cóz jak mi się bęndzie chciało to zemerguje lilo. Mam nadzieje że uda mi się zabootować Gentoo bo to najlepsze distro z tych "profesionalnych" jak ja to naszywam  :Wink: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *Mr_Frodo wrote:*   

> hmmm już nie mam siły dzisaj próbowałem odpalicz GRUBa z takim confem jak w Hanbooku tez nie pooszło 
> 
> No cóz jak mi się bęndzie chciało to zemerguje lilo. Mam nadzieje że uda mi się zabootować Gentoo bo to najlepsze distro z tych "profesionalnych" jak ja to naszywam 

 

--EDIT--

root (hd1,0)

setup (hd0) <---- dlaczego instalujesz na hd0? Z którego dysku w końcu sie bootujesz?

--EDIT--

----------

## Mr_Frodo

A dlaczego by nie? Chce zainstalowac GRUBa w mbr a w hadbooku pisze:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> grub> setup (hd0)           (Instalacja GRUB-a w MBR)
> 
> 

 

----------

## pmz

A jaką masz kolejność startów dysków ustawioną w biosie? I czy jądro nie powinno być na tym samym urządzeniu na którym nadpisujesz mbr?

----------

## Aktyn

 *Mr_Frodo wrote:*   

> A dlaczego by nie? Chce zainstalowac GRUBa w mbr a w hadbooku pisze:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> grub> setup (hd0)           (Instalacja GRUB-a w MBR)
> ...

 

Tak i jeszcze:

```
root (hd0,0)
```

W hanbuku nie ma opisanej Twojej konfiguracji, Jak chcesz bardziej kombinowac, to poczytaj dokumentacje do grub'a

I nie wiem czy ona w ogule jest możliwa (moze i jest, teraz nie mam czsu sprawdzic) tzn czy bootloader widzi konfig na drugim dysku.

Zainstaluj na hd1 i zobacz czy menu sie pojawi po zbootowaniu z niej,Last edited by Aktyn on Sat Jan 21, 2006 6:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Mr_Frodo

hmmm pmz lokalizacja kernela chyba nie ma tu nic do gadania bo wielokrotnie instalowałem rózne distra linuksa na hdc a bootloadera w MBR i GRUB smigał bez problemu

Edit: Aktyn: Jutro to sprawdze bo teraz juz zmęcząny jestem

----------

## pmz

 *Mr_Frodo wrote:*   

> wielokrotnie instalowałem rózne distra linuksa na hdc a bootloadera w MBR i GRUB smigał bez problemu

 

Ale zdajesz sobie sprawę, że w twojej sytuacji możesz zainstalować bootloadera aż w dwóch miejscach? (dwa dyski = dwa mbr). Jesteś pewien, że nie pomieszały ci się urządzenia?

----------

## Mr_Frodo

Ufffffffff udało mi się odpalić GRUBa i to wcale nie była wina MBR tylko złych parametrów grub-install. Plik device.map zamiast w w katalogu /boot/grub/ lądował w katalogu /boot/boot/grub/. Ale teraz mi wyskakuje error 15 i nie wiem co jest niby kernel jest na partycji /boot mam dobry wpis w grub.conf ale nie idzie nawet podanie (hd1.0) przed scięzką do kernela nie pomogło

----------

## rzabcio

Może spróbuj odpalić GRUBa z LiveCD, wpisać tylko root(hd i wcisnąć TAB - zobaczysz wtedy listę możliwych opcji (dysków). Bo coś mi się tak średnio podoba ten hd1...

----------

## Xax

 *Mr_Frodo wrote:*   

> Ufffffffff udało mi się odpalić GRUBa i to wcale nie była wina MBR tylko złych parametrów grub-install. Plik device.map zamiast w w katalogu /boot/grub/ lądował w katalogu /boot/boot/grub/. Ale teraz mi wyskakuje error 15 i nie wiem co jest niby kernel jest na partycji /boot mam dobry wpis w grub.conf ale nie idzie nawet podanie (hd1.0) przed scięzką do kernela nie pomogło

 

Byc moze przekonanie ze masz wszytko OK jest mylne  :Wink: 

Wklej grub.conf po zmianach.

----------

## Aktyn

Najpierw piszesz:

 *Mr_Frodo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root (hd1,0)
> 
> ...

 

a potem sie chwalisz:

 *Mr_Frodo wrote:*   

> Ufffffffff udało mi się odpalić GRUBa i to wcale nie była wina MBR tylko złych parametrów grub-install. Plik device.map zamiast w w katalogu /boot/grub/ lądował w katalogu /boot/boot/grub/. Ale teraz mi wyskakuje error 15 i nie wiem co jest niby kernel jest na partycji /boot mam dobry wpis w grub.conf ale nie idzie nawet podanie (hd1.0) przed scięzką do kernela nie pomogło

 

Może tak byś pisał na forum to co robisz, a nie opowiadał bajki,

pierwszy post sugeruje że instalowałeś gruba ręcznie, a potem sie przyznajesz że przez grub-install,

Chcesz żeby ktoś ci pomógł? napisz co zrobiłeś, bo ja dalej nie wiem, gdzie masz gruba, i z której partycji sie botujesz,

domyślam sie że bootowanie jest z hda, a katalog /boot masz na hdc1,

Piszesz że masz dobry wpis w grub.conf   :Shocked:  to dlaczego sie system nie bootuje   :Confused:  ? możesz mi powiedzeć?

Pokaż, co masz w tym konfigu,

cat /boot/grub/grub.conf 

oraz co masz w /boot

ls -l /boot

----------

## Mr_Frodo

hmmm nestety nie skopiuje to grub.conf bo mi cos kopiowanie w linksie nie dziala

ale konfig wygląda tak:

```

default 0 

timeout 30 

title=Gentoo Linux root (hd1,0) 

kernel (hd1,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hdc3 init=/linuxrc 

initrd (hd1,0)/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

```

Wszystkie stage gruba są w /boot/grub/

pliki kernela w /boot tez mają takie same nazwy. deivce.map tez jest ok

----------

## Aktyn

 *Mr_Frodo wrote:*   

> hmmm nestety nie skopiuje to grub.conf bo mi cos kopiowanie w linksie nie dziala
> 
> ale konfig wygląda tak:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wiele informacji totu nie rzuciłeś, 

Dalej domyślam sie że bootujesz sie z hda gdzie masz win, a lina masz w całości na hdc1, (w klażdym razie nie doczytałem że masz inaczej)

No i pewnie używałeś genkernela. Przepisuje z hanbuka:

```

default 0

timeout 30

title=Gentoo Linux root (hd1,0) 

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdc1 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5
```

Jeżeli masz inna konfiguracja lina, nie tylko na hdc1, to musisz tylko podac właściwe sciezki jakie masz, ja ich nie znam.

Bo dosyć dobrze ukrywasz przed nami swoją konfiguracje. Ale przydałyby sie :

cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

ls -l /boot

fdisk -l /dev/hdc

Czyli gdzie masz /boot gdzie masz /, czy np drobnego błędu w konfigu nie masz, bez tego to skąd  może byc wiadomo co masz źle.

Posprawdzaj dokładnie.

----------

## Mr_Frodo

Aktyn soryyyyyyy że nie wkleiłem tych polecień ale nie mogłem coś z linksem jest nie tak i skrót Ctrl + v mi nie działa.

Co do instalacji GRUBa po tym jak napiszałesz że to może być wina dysków to zainstalowałem go na hdc i zmieniłem w BIOS-ie dysk z którego uruchamia się komputer na hdc

p.s. Na tym konfigu z handbooka tez mi nie działało. Jak uda mi się coś wykombinować to  wkleje to o co prosiłesz

----------

## Aktyn

 *Mr_Frodo wrote:*   

> Aktyn soryyyyyyy że nie wkleiłem tych polecień ale nie mogłem coś z linksem jest nie tak i skrót Ctrl + v mi nie działa.
> 
> Co do instalacji GRUBa po tym jak napiszałesz że to może być wina dysków to zainstalowałem go na hdc i zmieniłem w BIOS-ie dysk z którego uruchamia się komputer na hdc
> 
> p.s. Na tym konfigu z handbooka tez mi nie działało. Jak uda mi się coś wykombinować to  wkleje to o co prosiłesz

 

Po 1. ja sie nie gniewam... mam troche inne ambicje niż domyslanie sie twoich konfigów,

poza tym chwalisz sie że masz winde, wrzuc te komendy do plików, robi sie to tak jakbyś nie wiedział:

```
fdisk -l /dev/hdc >> plik_od_fdiska
```

potem kopiujesz wszystko na partycje windoz, albo na dyskietke, jak już masz dramat z montowaniem partycji, i spod windowsa wklejasz,

jedynie co to może będziesz musiał poprawić konce linii, bo w linuksie są inaczej zakańczane.

Po 2. i prosze,  w końcu przyznałeś sie że zbootowałeś z hdc, a to może zmienić ustawienia

Po 3. przepatrz na spokojnie wszystko, jak bootujesz sie z hdc, to może będzie trzeba dać root (hd0,0), u mmnie tak jest, pomimo że dysk mam jako drugi, ale to takie miuanse.

----------

## Mr_Frodo

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Po 1. ja sie nie gniewam... mam troche inne ambicje niż domyslanie sie twoich konfigów,
> 
> poza tym chwalisz sie że masz winde, wrzuc te komendy do plików, robi sie to tak jakbyś nie wiedział:
> ...

 

Sprostowanie:mam 2 kompy, wingroze mam nalaptopie i to tego nie mam w nim stacji dyskietek. A na 2 komputerze mam tylko gentoo. Chyba trzeba będzie saassac jakiesz live cd.

p.s. montoeanie dysków to dla mnie nie dramat  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Xax

 *Mr_Frodo wrote:*   

> p.s. montoeanie dysków to dla mnie nie dramat 

 

Ale cala reszta to tragedia  :Laughing: 

PS Moge sie rzecz jasna mylic   :Wink: 

----------

## Mr_Frodo

A oto orginalne wpisy z grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd1,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.14-r5

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hdc3 init=/linuxrc

initrd (hd1,0)/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

```

Do tego wpisy z davice.map jak to kogos zainteresuje:

```

(fd0)   /dev/fd0

(hd0)   /dev/hda

(hd1)   /dev/hdc

```

Do tego:

```

box / # ls -l /boot

total 4220

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  812429 Jan 19 14:45 System.map-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 Jan 23 19:15 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1840794 Jan 19 15:13 initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1631984 Jan 19 14:45 kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

drwx------  2 root root   12288 Jan 17 13:55 lost+found

```

i

```

Disk /dev/hdc: 13.0 GB, 13022324736 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 1583 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hdc1   *           1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/hdc2              14          76      506047+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hdc3              77        1583    12104977+  83  Linux

```

Chyba to wszystkie informacje ktore byly potrzebne. Nie bijcie za podzial dysku poprostu mam maly dysk i nie wiedziaem jak go podzielic  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Xax

 *Mr_Frodo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

Wiesz, caly problem w tym ze Ty chyba faktycznie masz problemy z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem tresci, ktore sie Tobie walkuje juz od jakiegos czasu.

W podreczniku instalacji Gentoo, w sekcji poswieconej konfiguracji bootloadera masz wyraznie rozdzielone 2 konfiguracje. Jedna dla tych, ktorzy trzaskaja kernel manualnie a drugi dla fanow genkernela. Patrzac na Twoje wpisy dochodze do wniosku, ze nalezysz do tego drugiego gatunku. Jednak Ty obie te konfiguracje wrzuciles do betoniarki, wymieszales dosyc solidnie i powyzej mamy efekt, ktory co ciekawe nie dziala.

Wystarczy sie tylko oprzec o wlasciwy konfig z podrecznika zmieniajac w nim jedynie wpisy dotyczace lokalizacji kernela i initrd oraz ich nazewnictwa, to wszystko.

Mozesz mi wierzyc, ze przed Toba znacznie trudniejsze zadania niz konfiguracja bootloadera. Usiadz nad tym na spokojnie, porownaj z podrecznikiem. To jest na serio wbrew pozorom bajkowa operacja   :Wink: 

----------

## Mr_Frodo

Ehhh Xax chyba masz racje ze jestem mlotek, bo zmienilem config na:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd1,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.14-r5

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdc3 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

```

i dalej mam error 15  :Sad: 

----------

## Aktyn

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd1,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.14-r5

root (hd1,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdc3 udev

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.14-gentoo-r5

```

Moze tak? pokombinuj troche, to naprawde nie gryzie,  :Wink: 

----------

## qermit

 *Quote:*   

> Grub error 15 
> 
> After hitting return in the grub prompt you get something similar to this one? 
> 
> Kod:	
> ...

 jakbyś poszukał to byś odrazu wiedział, ze źle ścieżkę do plików podałeś

----------

## Xax

 *Mr_Frodo wrote:*   

> Ehhh Xax chyba masz racje ze jestem mlotek, bo zmienilem config na:
> 
> ```
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

Niech mnie ktos poprawi jezeli sie myle ale zdaje mi sie ze:

dla gruba (hd0,0) to primary master -> czyli /dev/hda

dla gruba (hd1,0) to primary slave -> czyli /dev/hdb

dla gruba (hd2,0) to secondary master -> czyli /dev/hdc

dla gruba (hd3,0) to secondary slave -> czyli /dev/hdd

Wiec jezeli sie nie myle masz zle  :Smile: 

```
splashimage=(hd1,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

i

```
root (hd1,0)
```

Nie znajduje bo szuka nie na tym dysku na ktorym powinien.

[EDIT]

Mylilem sie (patrz nizej)  :Laughing: 

Gdzie jest blad ? W sumie to tez patrz nizej  :Smile: Last edited by Xax on Thu Jan 26, 2006 7:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Aktyn

 *Xax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Niech mnie ktos poprawi jezeli sie myle ale zdaje mi sie ze:
> 
> dla gruba (hd0,0) to primary master -> czyli /dev/hda
> ...

 

Też niech mnie ktoś poprawi, ale zdajesie  że grub liczy kolejno dyski fizyczne, a nie miejsce wpięcia. mój wpis

```
title=* G_64 * lpt par -audio M-alsa 1.0.10_r3 TV AGP

root (hd0,5)

kernel /k20051229c root=/dev/hdb7
```

Juz pomijam fakt że jak jest drugi dysk na hda, to nie zmieniam nawet wpisu, nie wiem czy to zasługa BIOSU czy grub'a

----------

## qermit

grub liczy wpięcia

mój dysk jest hdc, a grób widzi go jako (hd0) , chyba że podepnę pendrajwa przed włączeniam komputera, to wtedy (hd1)

----------

## Ratman

Jak napisano w dokumentacji gruba liczy on fizycznie wpięte dyski, pomijając napędy optyczne (i jest to tak prosto i wyraźnie napisane w dokumentacji że aż trudno niezauważyć)

----------

## Xax

Wiec byc moze wystarczy po prostu zmienic (hd1,0) na (hd0,0). Zreszta ktos juz to wczesniej napisal.

----------

## Mr_Frodo

 *Xax wrote:*   

> Wiec byc moze wystarczy po prostu zmienic (hd1,0) na (hd0,0). Zreszta ktos juz to wczesniej napisal.

 

To moj wpis z davice.map:

```

(fd0)   /dev/fd0

(hd0)   /dev/hda

(hd1)   /dev/hdc 

```

Wiec mam dobre wpisy chyba ze ja cos popsulem albo mam wadliwego GRUBa . Jak sie nie da nic zrobic to zainstaluje lilo a na razie bede kompinowal

Edit: no i po problmie wywalilem gruba i emergowalem(?  :Very Happy:  ) lilo i Gentoo bootuje sie bez klopotu(no moze 1 error wywala)

----------

## Aktyn

 *Mr_Frodo wrote:*   

>  *Xax wrote:*   Wiec byc moze wystarczy po prostu zmienic (hd1,0) na (hd0,0). Zreszta ktos juz to wczesniej napisal. 
> 
> To moj wpis z davice.map:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Fajnie że działa, tylko powiedz coś sie tak uwziął na device.map ?, pisze i nim w hanbuku   :Question: 

Mój konfig jest u góry; a wpisy w device.map są takie:

```
(fd0)   /dev/fd0

(hd0)   /dev/hdd
```

A nie mam żadnego hdd    :Shocked: 

I wszystko działa, GRUB podczas bootowania czyta sobie z BIOSU dane, wiecej mu zdajesie nie potrzeba do szczęścia.

----------

